# Bighorn Sheep tracking?



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

my apologies if this is a repost from another thread..but is anyone going to this?

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... dec-3.html

I think I'm taking off Friday and spending that night in Green River to hook up with DWR in the morning. Sounds like a really cool opportunity.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I know there wasn't any reaction from this thread, but here is a some video I took on that little trip. pay attention at 2 minutes and the last few seconds. enjoy.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a good time. Wish I knew about it so I could be there.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been to a few of these and they are pleny fun. One of the volunteers for the event down in Moab (forgot his name) is a real sheep head. He guides and watches those things on a daily basis. He guided the group me and my family were isn and we saw tons of sheep. Just in conversing with peopl efrom other groups we saw more than twice as many. It is a fun event and a great opportunity to take some pics if your into wildlife photography. I think anyone that like sheep shoudl check it out at least once.


----------

